# خدمات جيوشيلد الدمام للعناية بالسيارات بالصور



## جيوشيلد الدمام (12 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## tjarksa (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: خدمات جيوشيلد الدمام للعناية بالسيارات بالصور*

ماشالله رائع . 

اخوي كم التغليف كامل للسياره ؟؟


----------



## جيوشيلد الدمام (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: خدمات جيوشيلد الدمام للعناية بالسيارات بالصور*



tjarksa قال:


> ماشالله رائع .
> 
> اخوي كم التغليف كامل للسياره ؟؟



حياك الله اخوي 

بالنسبه للاسعار تختلف حسب الحمايه للمقدمه او لكامل السياره و يختلف السعر حسب حجم السياره الصغيره او الكبيره

و لاي استفسار انا جيوشيلد الدمام في خدمتك على الارقام التاليه

0556411164
0546411164
038907899
​


----------

